# 8% Bank of Ireland 18th month deposit



## tonster01 (3 Jul 2008)

[broken link removed]

Anyone doing this...18months is steep but no maximus deposit which is attractive if you have a lump idle...


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jul 2008)

The _EAR _is actually 5.26%.


----------



## mushypea (3 Jul 2008)

term is a little long


----------



## Jethro Tull (3 Jul 2008)

there was an add in the one of the papers yesterday for a PTSB account paying 10% over 20 months. 5.89% AER if i remember correctly. Minimum investment is €10,000

Details here


----------



## annR (3 Jul 2008)

Seems like the competition between the banks is switching from regular saving accounts to term deposit accounts.


----------



## saram (10 Jul 2008)

ClubMan said:


> The _EAR _is actually 5.26%.




If the Equivalent Annual Rate (EAR) is 5.26% and 10,000 is deposited into this Fixed term Deposit Account for 18 months..

What will be the total return on maturity? It should be 10,800 right but what impact will the EAR have on that???


----------



## Sarn (10 Jul 2008)

saram said:


> What will be the total return on maturity? It should be 10,800 right but what impact will the EAR have on that???



Well €10,640 (after DIRT). I think the suggestion is that there are other accounts with less restrictive terms with a similar EAR i.e. it's better to look at the AER/EAR than the gross rate.


----------



## PMI (12 Jul 2008)

Sorry for asking this as it is probably eleswhere.  
What exactly is AER,  EAR,  APR,  Gross.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Jul 2008)

See the www.itsyourmoney.ie Jargon Buster

Gross just means before tax has been deducted.


----------



## PMI (12 Jul 2008)

Thanks Clubman


----------



## OPTIMUM (6 Nov 2008)

just looking at their website, the offer is gone. 5% 1 year their best offer now....


----------



## Guest128 (10 Nov 2008)

Good to see that BOI are keeping their staff informed....just had a call from 
them trying to get me to sign up for a saving account, specifically this one. 

The caller was a little confused as what to do next when I politely informed her that the account no longer available! Inept springs to mind.....


----------

